# Libre sensor 2 and Apple Watch



## Issy

Can I link my libre sensor to my Apple Watch without an extra device?
If not, which Bluetooth device would you recommend. Thanks


----------



## Paulbreen

You can't run the Libre 2 from your watch but you can have it repeat the alarms that your Iphone notifies you from the sensor.


----------



## helli

I will start with the caveat that I have not tried this as I am an Android rather than a fruity phone user.

But ...

You can read Libre 2 with xDripiOS and no additional Bluetooth devices via a small  app called OOP2. xDripiOS can communicate with your Apple Watch. 

I recommend reading about xDripiOS. 
I know there is an xDrip facebook group which is Android only. I believe there is an equivalent for xDripiOS. 

FYI Libre 2 sends the values to your LibreLink app which uses these to work out whether to alert for being too high or too low. The OOP2 app hijacks this Bluetoth signal and passes it to xDripiOS.


----------



## Issy

Paulbreen said:


> You can't run the Libre 2 from your watch but you can have it repeat the alarms that your Iphone notifies you from the sensor.


That’s what I need! How do set that up? Thank you.


----------



## Issy

helli said:


> I will start with the caveat that I have not tried this as I am an Android rather than a fruity phone user.
> 
> But ...
> 
> You can read Libre 2 with xDripiOS and no additional Bluetooth devices via a small  app called OOP2. xDripiOS can communicate with your Apple Watch.
> 
> I recommend reading about xDripiOS.
> I know there is an xDrip facebook group which is Android only. I believe there is an equivalent for xDripiOS.
> 
> FYI Libre 2 sends the values to your LibreLink app which uses these to work out whether to alert for being too high or too low. The OOP2 app hijacks this Bluetoth signal and passes it to xDripiOS.


I will give that a go! Thank you.


----------



## Paulbreen

Issy said:


> That’s what I need! How do set that up? Thank you.


Once you pair your iPhone with your watch it happens automatically, I have Apple Watch 5 and iPhone 8 and iPhone 12 and it seems to work fine with them.
You must start the sensor with the LibreLink on your phone to see the alarms on your watch


----------



## Paulbreen

Paulbreen said:


> Once you pair your iPhone with your watch it happens automatically, I have Apple Watch 5 and iPhone 8 and iPhone 12 and it seems to work fine





helli said:


> I will start with the caveat that I have not tried this as I am an Android rather than a fruity phone user.
> 
> But ...
> 
> You can read Libre 2 with xDripiOS and no additional Bluetooth devices via a small  app called OOP2. xDripiOS can communicate with your Apple Watch.
> 
> I recommend reading about xDripiOS.
> I know there is an xDrip facebook group which is Android only. I believe there is an equivalent for xDripiOS.
> 
> FYI Libre 2 sends the values to your LibreLink app which uses these to work out whether to alert for being too high or too low. The OOP2 app hijacks this Bluetoth signal and passes it to xDripiOS.


I’m assuming that xDripiOS is an app of some description, if it is then I can’t find it in the App Store, does it go by another name


----------



## helli

Paulbreen said:


> I’m assuming that xDripiOS is an app of some description, if it is then I can’t find it in the App Store, does it go by another name


Yes it is an app but it is not available from the app store as it is not Apple approved. 
You need to download it from github. 
Links and instructions are available from the facebook group if you can't find them with Google ... at least I assume they are because they are for the Android flavour. The group is closed but they seem pretty open to accepting new recruits. 
Likewise, OOP2 will not be available from the app store.


----------



## Paulbreen

helli said:


> Yes it is an app but it is not available from the app store as it is not Apple approved.
> You need to download it from github.
> Links and instructions are available from the facebook group if you can't find them with Google ... at least I assume they are because they are for the Android flavour. The group is closed but they seem pretty open to accepting new recruits.
> Likewise, OOP2 will not be available from the app store.


Ah that explains it, not really keen on putting non approved apps on my phone especially medical linked ones, main reason why such apps don’t get Apple approval is they haven’t met testing requirements


----------



## Issy

Paulbreen said:


> Once you pair your iPhone with your watch it happens automatically, I have Apple Watch 5 and iPhone 8 and iPhone 12 and it seems to work fine with them.
> You must start the sensor with the LibreLink on your phone to see the alarms on your watch


That’s great. Thank you.


----------



## Timbol

Hi, so my daughter has an iPhone 12 mini for use with her libre 2 sensors. If we bought her an apple watch, could the alarms be muted on the phone but a vibration still be felt on the watch? Or a quiter alarm sound on the watch? She'll still carry her phone at all times, but want to try and find a way for more discrete alerts, as she'll soon start high school and is worried about the unwanted attention.


----------



## Paulbreen

Timbol said:


> Hi, so my daughter has an iPhone 12 mini for use with her libre 2 sensors. If we bought her an apple watch, could the alarms be muted on the phone but a vibration still be felt on the watch? Or a quiter alarm sound on the watch? She'll still carry her phone at all times, but want to try and find a way for more discrete alerts, as she'll soon start high school and is worried about the unwanted attention.


When I was using the Libre sensors I would see and feel the alarms on my Apple watch so you can turn off the ring on the phone and the sounds on the watch and still have vibrate on them both, should be no problem just make sure you see the Libre app in the Iphone when you set everything up


----------



## Fatterthantheshadow

Like others here I'm an android xdrip user, I can highly recommend. This system can do so much more than Libre link. I personally find it more accurate because you can calibrate it to you blood test.
Probably the best place to start is


			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://xdrip4ios.readthedocs.io/&ved=2ahUKEwjGyeiG3uL4AhVwSEEAHeo_DSkQFnoECAgQAQ&usg=AOvVaw2qD-UDdqnSb1jcURQ-_7Ze


----------



## Timbol

Thank you both. Much appreciated


----------

